# Vlvis - The fox (or How to piss off every fox at once.)



## Punnchy (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE#t=215


I gotta admit, its kinda cute, but sad at the same time. The characters weren't furry in the typical fury  sense and I don't think the artist was quite aware that they could have done better on the suits/representations.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

Two threads too many


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Lol, well I don't look at every thread, and would expect a thread to be titled a bit better then the other one was :|


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

Everybody makes mistakes.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 6, 2013)

Welp, closed.


----------

